# Crushing up dog food?



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

I had to switch from cat to dog food in my brand because they upped the protein in the cat food. The dog food is too big so I have to break it up. Does anyone have an easy way to break it up?


----------



## Poppy_the_hedgie (Nov 14, 2016)

You could mix a small amount of water in it so the food is softer and your hedgie can chew it. Adding water will also make it easier to smash if you still want to do that.


----------



## ArizonaHazelnut (Nov 16, 2016)

I've had to smash dog food up for an elderly dog before. I simply put mine in a gallon zip lock bag, closed it up and put it on the floor, and then took a rubber mallet and gently hammered away on the food. Worked like a charm and no mess!


----------



## Ogle08 (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks I'll try these suggestions


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

A food processor or a coffee grinder would work.


----------

